# Gotta love it!



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone that knows me will tell you that the winter is my most favorite time of the year to fish, mostly because of the quality of the fish that we catch. It's always a good thing when 4-6lb trout start looking like 17in fish! The most consistent bite however is always the redfish. I personally have never seen Sabine covered with so many reds. We haven't had very many days since October that we didn't limit out on reds and for the last few weeks we've literally been running away from them. I talked with Michael Vaughan today and he said that he's still catching reds all the way up to the I10 bridge! When I can talk myself into leaving the trout alone there is always the striper bite to go after. They are usually doing their thing right at daylight and right before dark but it definitely doesn't happen everyday.

The weather conditions were perfect this past weekend with easy limits of trout and redfish falling for plum/chartreuse TTF trout killer II's. With the cooler water temps. I've been rigging them on a 1/16oz jighead to achieve a sink rate similar to that of a corky. Most of our trout have been hanging out in the 4-6' of water range, most likely due to the fact that the reds are dominating the shallower water.

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

more pics of what you could have the opportunity to catch


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

few more..
Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

..


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

few more..


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Just a reminder, there is a meet and greet/membership signup for Triangle Tail Chasers on Thursday at Robert's Steakhouse in Orange. This fishing club is headed by a great bunch of guys who are working very hard to make this a very enjoyable fishing club for all. Check 'em out at www.triangletailchasers.com


----------

